# Folding Counter Extension



## nvsteve (May 19, 2012)

I have a 2005 30rl the countertop area in the kitchen is pretty small. I want to add a folding (hinged)counter extension to the end of the counter next to the sink, on top of the lower drawers. I've seen this on a few trailers but I can't seem to find a source to buy one. Anyone done this?

Thanks


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

nvsteve said:


> I have a 2005 30rl the countertop area in the kitchen is pretty small. I want to add a folding (hinged)counter extension to the end of the counter next to the sink, on top of the lower drawers. I've seen this on a few trailers but I can't seem to find a source to buy one. Anyone done this?
> 
> Thanks


nvsteve,
I searched Camping World, they have this one. http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/oak-accents-countertop-extension/14092
I am sure you could google others.
Good luck,
crunchman


----------



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

If I were to add one, I'd just get hinges from a hardware store and attach them to a large, wooden cutting board. If I didn't find a cutting board I liked or didn't like the look, I'd head over to a local kitchen remodeler or countertop installer and ask for some solid surface scrap - like the cut out sections for the sinks. You may need to have them finish the edges which I'd hope would not be expensive. Just a thought...


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Stance said:


> If I were to add one, I'd just get hinges from a hardware store and attach them to a large, wooden cutting board. If I didn't find a cutting board I liked or didn't like the look, I'd head over to a local kitchen remodeler or countertop installer and ask for some solid surface scrap - like the cut out sections for the sinks. You may need to have them finish the edges which I'd hope would not be expensive. Just a thought...


Good idea. As far as attaching the piece to the rest of the counter get a heavy duty piano hinge and then some folding shelf brackets something like these; http://www.amazon.com/Folding-Shelf-Bracket-SP1794-pairs/dp/B0006LA2G0/ref=pd_cp_hi_0.


----------

